#  Nachrichten >   Ärzteschaft: Kammer: Krankenhäuser nehmen Ärzten die Pool-Beteiligung >

## aerzteblatt.de

Mainz - Ärzte in rheinland-pfälzischen Krankenhäusern erhalten immer seltener eine Beteiligung an den Privateinnahmen des Chefarztes. Grund dafür sind unter anderem Chefarztverträge, welche die Klinikträger den Chefärzten diktieren. Das hat die ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

